# Anyone Installed A Larger Inverter?



## Martybeech (Mar 13, 2004)

Has anyone installed a larger inverter, say 1000 watts plus? I am interested in location, how it was installed and any pics if available.

I know they require installation with thick cables directly to, and in close proximity of the batteries. The installation also recommends a 150amp fuse and cutoff. Seems like a lot of work but we dry camp a lot and love our espresso machine and coffee


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I suggest that you purchase yourself a Honda i2000 generator instead of trying to go through the inverter hassel... also -- even with two fully charged batteries -- a couple of uses of that expresso machine and your going to be dead ... plus with the generator you can enjoy your A/C and Television as much as your expresso machine --









But i went through the inverter upgrade thingy on my boat and after all was said and done -- i should have listened to my own advice...

also -- a 1000 watt inverter has 10% loss (industry standard) -- so hopefully your expresso machine is less then 900 watts...

plus -- I suggest that you hook the inverter directly to the battery of your Tow Vehicle since your alternator is producing roughly 120 amps and should drive the inverter fine... a normal 27 series battery is rated at 25 minutes use (full to dead) with a 900 watt load on it... (keep in mind that 3/4 of the way through the 110 output drops to as low as 90 volts...

On my boat -- and I had to do nothing special so these are about the prices you will pay I suspect -- My inverter ran 140.00, wiring was 43.00, switch was 23.00, and a few misc things (14.00) ... then I had to upgrade both my batteries -- 110.00 ... sure cheaper then a generator but in the long should have just done the generator...


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

I would think an inverter that large would drain your battery(s) rather quickly. Have you thought about an fire, (nat.gas, etc), powered expresso machine. I have a friend who has a smaller one and uses it backpacking. He gets lots of looks, expresso, and more comments and laughs than he would like... but he gets his _EXPRESSO_!









Has to be cheaper & weigh less than all that other stuff. A small generator would also work if you love







your electric machine.

Dreamtimers


----------



## Martybeech (Mar 13, 2004)

Ghosty - thanks for the detailed reply and recommendations. You are probably right I will have to face the music and get a generator. I do have 2 x 6volt trojan batteries so I think I'll give the inverter route a try first and see how long they last.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I would think generator too.
Thing that scares me is you make your expresso(latin word-meaning "you paid too much for that coffee") and all is well with it and the batteries.
Then the clock hits 0300 and the furnace quits cause the batteries are dead


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Expresso & dry camping









Thor


----------



## Martybeech (Mar 13, 2004)

Yep, sounds like a strange combination...wilderness and hi-octane coffee







We can thank Starbucks for that since espresso is the foundation of most specialty coffees and going back to a perculator and Folgers just doesn't cut it anymore.

I actually installed a 1000 watt Inverter and a cutoff switch a couple of days ago. With the 6 ft cables it was around $125 for the lot, so not too bad to give it a try. We are dry camping the end of Aug for 4 days so I will report back on how long the batteries lasted.


----------



## edt (Jan 30, 2004)

Martybeech said:


> Yep, sounds like a strange combination...wilderness and hi-octane coffee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need for that. Just use an expresso maker designed for a stove top. We have one that makes enough for two mugs. Takes about 5 minutes using the front burner on the stove. And yes, it does wake us up nicely!

Ed


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like a lot of work for a cup of coffee!

But then, I have never been a coffee drinker myself, so what do I know!

Now, if it was a matter of powering a blender, that would be another story









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 8wheelto4wheel (Apr 24, 2005)

marty i put my 1750 inverter in storage compartment on port side i ran about 8 ft of 1/0 battery cable with a 30 amp circuit breaker off of + side . i ran a 10-3 wire from the inverter to intertainment center and hard wired it to a outlet and mounted it.and to i put a switch at intertainment center to shut off inverter with. i run the tv and sat reciever with it. i have 2 6volt batteries and a 100 watt solar panel. i have watched the tv for 4 hours and all the other thing like water pump, lights and before going to bed the batteries showed to be at 12.3 volts. the next day the solar panel has the batteries charged about 10:00 am if the sun is right. i have done this for 3 days straight with same results. tv draws 90 amp and rec. 20 amps very little lights. but the sun has to be good to do this. we dry camp only, we camp 2 days a week from sept 1 till may 1 it has 5 day to recharge and the batteries have held up with no problems. during cold months we will use a heater buddy hooked to propane tank so we don't have to run furnace at night. you have to be conservative the inverter is for the tv and sat. rec. but you can do it


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Does the 21RS come with an inverter? Capable of powering a laptop computer?

Gary S.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

LateralG said:


> Does the 21RS come with an inverter? Capable of powering a laptop computer?
> 
> Gary S.
> [snapback]80762[/snapback]​


No.

If you only want to run a laptop, a small inverter will only run 25 bucks or so.
Do not try to plug in inverter into the 12 volt outlet for the tv.
You will need to add a 12 volt outlet somewhere.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I have a stove top espresso machine. They come in single and double shot. Can not steam the milk but you can still heat it on the stove. No need for a generator or an inverter. Not that I don't have both but you do not need them for the Java.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Instead of all the hassle and cost of swapping the inverter in the trailer, add 2 more 6v batteries (total of 4) and you will have enough power to do just about anything (except PDX_Doug's "Power Blender")

Once this is complete, purchase a small inverter for the cigarette lighter power outlet and you'll have the ability to charge your laptop...run the Espresso machine...etc.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> you will have enough power to do just about anything (except PDX_Doug's "Power Blender")


Then, whats the point?









Espresso and camping... Not THAT is an oxymoron!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > you will have enough power to do just about anything (except PDX_Doug's "Power Blender")
> ...


I don't even drink Espresso at home...let alon while camping. I was simply saying you "could" do it...


----------



## Bob2ride (Jun 24, 2005)

Martybeech said:


> ..... love our espresso machine and coffee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check out: https://www.cooking.com/products/shprodde.asp?SKU=310526 for a stove top Espresso maker. It works nicely on the outside burner. Cheaper than a generator but still $.

Bob


----------

